
GitHub Default Branch Changes - surfer7837
https://github.com/github/renaming
======
0_gravitas
Thankfully I create all my projects on the CLI first, so my immediate workflow
isn't currently going to be upended by yet another SaaS putting a gun to my
head and telling me its making a change and I better play along if I don't
want to lose everything!

A little overly-dramatic for this particular instance, but this and the
following results should be a very good signifier at just __how much__ power
GitHub (i.e. Microsoft) has over the entire OSS/Non-OSS/Developer community
(how many package/plugin-managers and other pieces of software pull from
GitHub first/by default?), and how wantonly they will wield it. This change is
going to most likely break a non-zero amount of workflows (and could you blame
people for expecting what has been the standard convention since the dawn of
time (exaggeration) to stay the same?), and for what? Something with no
technical reason whatsoever!

------
zach_garwood
I always assumed the "master" in this context to be like a master copy -- the
original or definitive version of something -- and not a position of
authority.

------
heapslip
Is there any sane reason for this whole trend? I immediately place the people
who advocate for silly things like this in the stupid bucket, but is there any
real reason to do this, apart from avoiding hurting the feelings of a few
dandelions (which are few and have less contributions, because they spend more
time bitching than working)?

------
harryparkdotio
something that isn't mentioned in readme is how GitHub might solve for git.io
links and references to repositories which include the branch name, or expect
a master branch to exist

it would be interesting if in Git, a branch "alias" or "redirect" were able to
be created to prevent (or at least reduce) the possibility of experiencing
broken links

------
davidtranjs
As an Asian I don’t like this change but I think this change means a lot for
the black programmer community!

Btw, how about the blacklist and whitelist? Are we going to replace those
terminologies too?

------
Okawari
Great that you can opt out.

Still a shame that this we now have two competing conventions what I consider
to be no discernable reason.

------
rvz
Please ask GitHub to tell MasterCard to change their 'offensive' and
'oppressive' name. /s

It is NOT inclusive. :red_angry_face /s

> [https://github.com/mastercard](https://github.com/mastercard)

~~~
denysvitali
sed -i -e 's/master/main/g'

I wonder what it could go wrong. This will be super funny when we'll see
Golang libraries switching to the main branch instead. Lots of CI pipelines
breaking because of that I guess

